# December PSI Group Buy is now open



## Monty (Dec 9, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]I’m opening another PSI Group buy.   This buy is open to all members including International members and will include   most items PSI sells such as pens, tubes, bushings, bits, razors, brushes and   razor stands, blanks etc. I would prefer NOT to include bulky items such as   pen boxes and displays. Depending on the size of the order, I MAY consider   them on a case by case basis. PM me if you are not sure about an item. I will   be working the rest of the week until 5:30PM so I will answer all PMs in the   evenings.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]PSI will give us the maximum   discount, including any special price that is currently posted on their web   site if our grand total is greater than $3000 based on this lowest per kit   price (the 20% that is currently being offered will not apply since it will   expire Friday and I will not be able to submit our order until Monday). There   will be a $8.95 shipping charge added to this order. I will divide this cost   evenly among the participants. *Payment will be by   Pay Pal ONLY*

  I will take participants that return the filled out spread sheet and submit   it to me by midnight CST, Wednesday, December 10, 2014. *The email address for this buy is:
*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]PSIGB at woodenwonderstx   dot com[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
  [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
  No money will be due until I email you your confirmed total. Once I close the   buy and see how many participants we have and the total cost, I may, at my   discretion, divide the buy into 2 or 3 more manageable buys. If the response   is too great, I may close the buy earlier. Your   position will be determined by the order in which your spread sheet was   received. Once this is done, I will email you and confirm your status   in the buy, and, if you are in the first group, you will have 24 hours to make your Pay Pal payment. If I do not   receive payment within 24 hours, you will be dropped from your position in   the buy to the bottom of the list (if you still wish to participate). If the   buy is divided into several buys, the second buy will take place in   approximately 7-10 days, and if a third group, 7-10 days following that.

  There will be no minimum number you need to purchase, so if all you want is 1   kit, you may participate. If you wish to participate, here is what you will   need to do. The attached spread sheet lists most of the PSI kits without   prices except the new kits added since the previous buy. I will ask that you   check the PSI web site to obtain the lowest listed price for the kits you   wish to order. If the kit is listed as currently out of stock, please do not   order it. If any item becomes out of stock and will not be in within a week   or so, I will have them dropped from the order and refund your money for the   items in question.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]If the item you wish to purchase   is not on the list, ie the new kits, please add them to the bottom of the   list along with the price.

  REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:
  • *There is no minimum purchase* 
*• 1. Email the completed spread sheet to me *
*• 2. I will include all, even International addresses, but I   will not be responsible for lost packages once I have placed them in the mail.
  • 3. Also reply to this thread so others know where they stand in line. I   will post an updated list of participants periodically through the weekend.*

  Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and   correspondence. I will PM Thursday, December 11  as to your position in the buy and, if you   are in the first group, you will have 24 hours to make your Pay Pal payment. [/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]There is a block at the top of the   spreadsheets. It requires:

  Your IAP screen name
  Your “real” name
  Your email address
  Your mailing address
  Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

  If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be   returned to you and you will be placed at the bottom of the list (so be   careful and fill the required info out)!

  Any excess funds left from you order will either be refunded to you or   donated to IAP at your request.
  Also, it should go without saying that International orders will ship at the   International Priority Mail rate.

[FONT=&quot]Edit i[FONT=&quot]n: Forgot [FONT=&quot]to attach .the spreadsheet. It's now [FONT=&quot]attached[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]​


----------



## Silverado (Dec 9, 2014)

Please count me in on this group buy


----------



## TonyL (Dec 9, 2014)

Did I miss the spreadsheet?


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm in for this group buy.


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 9, 2014)

Mannie,
Spreadsheet sent.

John


----------



## rsjimenez (Dec 9, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## strifilo (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm in

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 9, 2014)

Just placed an order yesterday and forgot a few things. I will be in.


----------



## tdsmart (Dec 9, 2014)

Monty, I'm in.


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2014)

Somehow the box to check for insurance was deleted from the spread sheet. Just let me know in your email if you want insurance or not.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 9, 2014)

Did you know that the prices were missing or was that intentional because they are published in the catalogue?

My fault. Sorry.


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2014)

TonyL said:


> Did you know that the prices were missing or was that intentional because they are published in the catalogue?
> 
> My fault. Sorry.



That's intentional. Please enter the lowest cost for the item you want in the price column of the spread sheet. If the item you want is not listed on the sheet, you can add it at the bottom in one of the blank spaces prior to the Total line.


----------



## WalkOn (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Mannie, 

Spreadsheet sent.  

Thanks


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 9, 2014)

Spreadsheet resent.  Please include insurance.


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2014)

As of 10PM I have spread sheets from:
rsjimenez
strifilo
WalkOn
Burlman


----------



## endacoz (Dec 10, 2014)

I am in!


----------



## jrace (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm in! Spreadsheet sent!


----------



## Grampy122 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Group buy*

Count me in! Spreadsheet sent! No insurence


----------



## Lathemaster (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm in spreadsheet will be sent tonight.

Question Price we enter should be catalogue price or web price less 20%?


----------



## Crashmph (Dec 10, 2014)

Good luck everyone!

Wish I could get in on this one.  Just bad timing for me.


----------



## tdsmart (Dec 10, 2014)

Mannie, thanks for doing this.  My spreadsheet sent.


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 10, 2014)

Spread Sheet sent.
Thank You!!


----------



## endacoz (Dec 10, 2014)

Ive never done a group buy.  I'm confused as to what price we put on the spreadsheet.


----------



## WalkOn (Dec 10, 2014)

Check this link.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKCP8010.html

There is a small box showing the prices based on the number of pens you buy.

For the Group Buy you list the lowest price on your spreadsheet.

Hope the link works.

Kevin


----------



## endacoz (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Kevin, 

so that link you sent me for the bolt action would be:  $10.25, even if I only order 1.   Correct?

Thanks!


----------



## WalkOn (Dec 10, 2014)

That's it.  Your good to go.

Kevin


----------



## Sawdust1825 (Dec 10, 2014)

Unfortunately the timing here has many items out of stock. I guess that's the way it goes. I think they have had a run on a lot of things because of Christmas. Then as always many new items are not yet in stock.


----------



## Monty (Dec 10, 2014)

There seems to be some confusion. The prices were left blank on the spread sheet on purpose because there was no way for me to go through the entire PSI web site and get the lowest price. Plus, there are a lot of items that no one would order. Please enter the lowest price listed for the item you want (see post #24 that Kevin made for an example). Also, do not include the 20% discount listed for some items because the sale ends Friday and our order will not be place until next week after the sale ends.

As it stands now, I have orders totaling about $1300. We need to have at least $3000 in orders before we get these prices. So, I *will not close* the buy at midnight tonight. It will remain open a few more days. If we do not get $3000  (or close) by 6AM CST, Saturday, Dec 13. I will cancel the buy.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank for the update. Will have my order in shortly.


----------



## Monty (Dec 10, 2014)

I have spread sheets from:

rsjimenez
strifilo
WalkOn
Burlman
lathemaster
tdsmart
RDH79
endacoz


----------



## TonyL (Dec 11, 2014)

Spreadsheet sent. Thank you.


----------



## Monty (Dec 11, 2014)

We currently have about $2500 in orders. Still need at least $500 more in order to make the Buy. Here is the current list of participants.

strifilo
WalkOn
Burlman
lathemaster
tdsmart
RDH79
endacoz 		
Monty
jrace
Grampy122
TonyL

If I have missed you, please let me know.


----------



## endacoz (Dec 11, 2014)

am I allowed to add items to my spreadsheet to help us get to 3k? If so should I make a new one? With both of them or just the new stuff?


----------



## Monty (Dec 12, 2014)

endacoz said:


> am I allowed to add items to my spreadsheet to help us get to 3k? If so should I make a new one? With both of them or just the new stuff?



Yes, you can add items. Please resubmit your spread sheet with the new items included.
Because we are so close to the minimum needed. I'll be extending the deadline to 6PM CST Saturday evening.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 12, 2014)

Keep in mind that the spreadsheet SUM formula is only associated with the rows that have product description in them. I changed the formula on the spreadsheet that I completed to ensure that all of my additions get included in the SUM.


----------



## killer-beez (Dec 12, 2014)

I could spend a couple hundred $'s at PSI if I can get in...


----------



## endacoz (Dec 12, 2014)

killer-beez said:


> I could spend a couple hundred $'s at PSI if I can get in...




Read the details on post 1 page 1. You have till tomorrow night to Fill out the spreadsheet and email it in.

If I can figure, then you can!


----------



## glenspens (Dec 12, 2014)

spread sheet sent ......i think   got this back Mail delivery failed  i will try when i get home  see if i can get it to go?????


----------



## Monty (Dec 13, 2014)

I have received spread sheets from the following:

strifilo
WalkOn
Burlman
lathemaster
tdsmart
RDH79
endacoz 		
Monty
jrace
Grampy122
TonyL
glenspens

With about 11 hours left to submit spread sheets, we are still short of the $3000. I would like to have closer to $3500-$4000 in case some items are out of stock.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 13, 2014)

That's a good idea...can't rely on all goods being in stock.


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think I helped get to that goal.  

Let me know if you didn't received spreadsheet.
:wink:  :biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Dec 13, 2014)

beck3906 said:


> I think I helped get to that goal.
> 
> Let me know if you didn't received spreadsheet.
> :wink:  :biggrin:



Haven't received it yet, but my mail server is usually slow.


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 13, 2014)

Monty, I'm not sure what happened.  I thought I sent the email about 9:00 this morning.  I left the house to go to Houston and kept watching for an acknowledgement.

I looked in my email folders and cannot find where the email was sent.  I've been having problems sending emails so the email may not have left.

My order is for about $1000 in various kits...trying to get ready for next year with various things.

I won't be home to retrieve the spreadsheet until about 5:00 tomorrow.  I know you're trying to close this out so I'll understand if you need to complete the order without my spreadsheet.


----------



## Monty (Dec 13, 2014)

beck3906 said:


> Monty, I'm not sure what happened.  I thought I sent the email about 9:00 this morning.  I left the house to go to Houston and kept watching for an acknowledgement.
> 
> I looked in my email folders and cannot find where the email was sent.  I've been having problems sending emails so the email may not have left.
> 
> ...



Rick,
Haven't received it. Since you have that large of an order I'll go ahead and keep the buy open a little longer, lets say till 6AM CST Monday, Dec 15. 
Anyone else on the fence about sending an order, you have until then.
This will be the final extension as I need to place the order on Tuesday, so once I close the buy, I'll send back everyone's spread sheet with how much is owed. You will have until 6AM CST Tuesday to PP me your payment.


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks, Monty.

I'll get it to you later today.


----------



## killer-beez (Dec 14, 2014)

I have an order for $600.  I'm not sure the email address to send to...


----------



## TonyL (Dec 14, 2014)

Here you go: I will take participants that return the filled out spread sheet and submit   it to me . *The email address for this buy is: **[FONT=&quot]PSIGB at woodenwonderstx   dot com[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 14, 2014)

Received an email failure notice....I had left out the "tx" in the email address.  I will resend when I get home.

Sorry.


----------



## Monty (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you Tony.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 14, 2014)

You got it...you deserve all of the thanks!


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 14, 2014)

Monty,
Just resent the email with spreadsheet.  Please let me know if you did or did not get it.

Rick


----------



## Monty (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick,
Got your spread sheet.
This puts us over $3500 so the buy is a go. I will still accept spread sheets until 6AM CST tomorrow morning.
For everyone that has already sent in their sheet, I'll be sending back an edited copy of your spread sheet along with PP info. Please verify I have everything you ordered and, if so, please make your PP payment by 6AM CST Tuesday, Dec 16. If there is a mistake in your spread sheet, please let me know ASAP so I can correct it.


----------



## Monty (Dec 14, 2014)

I have the spread sheets from the following:
strifilo
WalkOn
Burlman
lathemaster
tdsmart
RDH79
endacoz 		
Monty
jrace
Grampy122
TonyL
glenspens
beck3906

I have sent your SS back to you for verification. If you did not receive it, let me know.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 14, 2014)

Payment sent about 10 mins ago. Thank you Manny.


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 15, 2014)

PayPal sent
Thank You!!


----------



## Monty (Dec 15, 2014)

This buy is now closed.
Here is the list of participants. As of 7:30AM I've received payment from those in red. If I missed your payment, let me know.

strifilo
WalkOn
Burlman
lathemaster
tdsmart
RDH79
endacoz         
Monty
jrace
Grampy122
TonyL
glenspens
beck3906
killer-beez
Califo (pending)


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 15, 2014)

PayPal just sent.  Thanks again.


----------



## strifilo (Dec 15, 2014)

Paypal sent a few minutes ago


----------



## Monty (Dec 15, 2014)

As of 8:45AM I've received payment from those in red. If I missed your payment, let me know.

strifilo
WalkOn
Burlman
lathemaster
tdsmart
RDH79
endacoz         
Monty
jrace
Grampy122
TonyL
glenspens
beck3906
killer-beez


----------



## Grampy122 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Money sent*

Paypal sent a few minutes ago.

Thanks Gordie


----------



## Lathemaster (Dec 15, 2014)

Payment sent

Mike


----------



## Monty (Dec 15, 2014)

As of noon I've received payment from those in red. If I missed your payment, let me know.

strifilo
WalkOn
Burlman
lathemaster
tdsmart
RDH79
endacoz         
Monty
jrace
Grampy122
TonyL
glenspens
beck3906
killer-beez
Califo (pending)


----------



## tdsmart (Dec 15, 2014)

Mannie, you should have my payment.


----------



## Monty (Dec 15, 2014)

As of 8PM CST, I've received payment from those in red. If I missed your payment, let me know.

strifilo
WalkOn
Burlman
lathemaster
tdsmart
RDH79
endacoz         
Monty
jrace
Grampy122
TonyL
glenspens
beck3906
killer-beez
Califo (pending)


----------



## endacoz (Dec 15, 2014)

As this is my first group buy, I am already wanting to thank you Monty for your efforts in organizing and finalizing this buy!   

Thanks so much as I look forward to receiving the items!


----------



## Monty (Dec 15, 2014)

As of Tuesday 6AM CST, I've received payment from everyone. 

strifilo
WalkOn
Burlman
lathemaster
tdsmart
RDH79
endacoz         
Monty
jrace
Grampy122
TonyL
glenspens
beck3906
killer-beez

I'll be placing the order later this morning.


----------



## Monty (Dec 17, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Received an email back from PSI today. S[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]everal[/FONT] kits came in at a [FONT=&quot]lower price than was submitted. T
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]The following kits are on backorder or low quantity in stock. [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]I'll make any refunds later [FONT=&quot]after the order is recei[FONT=&quot]ved for items deleted.

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]PKGRAFCH[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Graduate Magnetc Fntn CHROME[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]On backorder[/FONT]

PKNAUTAB
Nautical Antique Brass   Twist Pen Kit 
On backorder

PKNAUTAP
Nautical Antique Pewter   Twist Pen Kit 
Low quantities

PKRAHANGT
7mm Razor Handle Kit
On backorder

PKRASTB
Premium Brush and Razor   Stand
Low quantities

PKRASTBU
2pc Bush'g For Razor   Stand Kit
Low quantities

PKRB1000
[FONT=&quot]Rollester 24kt Gold Rollerball Pen Kit [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]on backorder[/FONT]

PKWESTAC
Cowboy Antique Copper
low quantities


----------



## Monty (Dec 22, 2014)

Received an email today that the order was completed and shipped on Friday. Also, the PKRAHANGT 7mm Razor Handle Kit, came in and was shipped with the order. We also received an additional 5% discount so when I reconcile everyone's order, I'll figure this in.


----------



## Monty (Dec 23, 2014)

Received an email from UPS today....estimated delivery date is Jan 2. Guess it's because of the holidays.


----------



## Monty (Dec 31, 2014)

Tracking shows the boxes in Houston with delivery scheduled for Friday  afternoon. Should be able to get everything sorted and boxed for mailing  out on Monday.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you Manny and Happy New Year!


----------



## jrace (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Mannie! Happy New Year!


----------



## Monty (Jan 2, 2015)

*It's here...it's here*

Two boxes arrived from PSI today. 

 
No thanks to UPS, but one of the boxes was torn in shipping and they made a half a**ed attempt to patch the box. 

Won't know until I finish sorting tomorrow if anything is missing or not. I took pictures of the box before I opened it to document the damage to the box. Called PSI to let them know just in case anything is missing.


----------



## Monty (Jan 2, 2015)

Just finished sorting the box that was torn open and it doesn't look good. Looks like quite a bit missing. I doubt the missing items are in the second box because they were supposed to be packed separately.


----------



## Monty (Jan 3, 2015)

OK….I just finished sorting, packaging and verifying everyone’s order. Surprisingly, even with the hole in the box, nothing was missing except a few items that were out of stock.  The following items were not on the packing list so I’m assuming they were out of stock – 

PKGRAFCH  - Magnetic Graduate Chrome Fountain Pen Kit  
  [FONT=&quot]PKNAUTAB - Nautical Antique Brass Twist Pen Kit  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]PKNAUTAP - Nautical Antique Pewter Twist Pen Kit[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]PKRAHANGT - Mach3 Razor Handle Kit in Gold T/N  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]PKRB1000 - Rollester 24kt Gold Rollerball Pen Kit  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]PKWESTAC - Cowboy Antique Copper Twist Pen Kit  [/FONT]


  Monday, I’ll verify with PSI that these were out of stock and, if you ordered any of these, I will refund the cost of the items. Also, since we received an additional 5% discount from PSI, I will figure that in when I send out your final statement the end of next week. Everyone should end up with a refund due them because of the extra 5%. Please let me know if you want the amount refunded to you or donated to IAP. 

  Also, it appears that PSI double shipped one item. I have 3 extra Gold TN Magnum Razor Handles (PKRAMAGGT).  If anyone would like to purchase them at $9.95 each, let me know and I’ll add them to your order. If not, I’ll return them to PSI for credit.


I will not have time to get the boxes in today's mail so they will all go out in Monday's mail. Please check the contents for accuracy. I checked them twice myself but one never knows.


----------



## endacoz (Jan 4, 2015)

I will take the razors!


----------



## Monty (Jan 4, 2015)

endacoz said:


> I will take the razors!


They're yours. I'll PM you with payment info shortly.


----------



## tdsmart (Jan 5, 2015)

Mannie, donate any refund I might have.


----------



## Monty (Jan 6, 2015)

All the boxes went out yesterday. I have finished reconciling the orders and will email them out to you later tonight. When you receive your box, please check it and make sure everything is correct. Once this is done, I will make refunds or donations toIAP. Since PSI gave us an additional 5% discount, some people have anywhere from a $10-$40 refund.


----------



## jcm71 (Jan 7, 2015)

Mannie,
Got mine today.  Go ahead and donate refund to IAP.  Thanks again for all your work.

John


----------



## endacoz (Jan 7, 2015)

Got mine just now!  Thanks.


----------



## Grampy122 (Jan 7, 2015)

*Order*

I received mine today. Give my refund to IAP.
  Thanks
     Gordie


----------



## TonyL (Jan 7, 2015)

Received mine. Thank you. Donate to any org of your choice including Monty.org. Your call.


----------



## glenspens (Jan 8, 2015)

Got my stuff........refund goes to IAP   Thanks


----------



## tdsmart (Jan 8, 2015)

Mannie, box arrived, all accounted for, give the refund to IAP. Thanks again for organizing this.


----------

